# Did you say Reticulated



## Camo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey all,

Hope you enjoy.






















Cameron


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 27, 2006)

the big mo fo from the reptile park...


----------



## jessop (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful looking snake! Do you know it's length?


----------



## Camo (Jun 27, 2006)

No its the one in my backyard. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just joking of course. It looked 20ft+ with ease. Massive snake.

Cameron


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 27, 2006)

Eats goats... once a week...


----------



## matt06 (Jun 27, 2006)

omg wat a beuitiful snake retics have been on my whish lise since i was 10!!! do ypu know the total length they reach???

Jamie


----------



## Camo (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure on total length mate but i was watching a doco and the bloke said,

" This is a fantastic specimen it must be over 30ft ". WOW. lol.

Cameron


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah theyre huge! that one looks nice!


----------



## matt06 (Jun 27, 2006)

yea i think i might have actuly seen that one


----------



## the_brad (Jun 28, 2006)

i helped carry it with 4 other people when i was a volenteer ar ARP. When it shifted its wait 
the guy in front of me almost fell over, i dont think it would be quite 20ft tho but would be close
by now


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2006)

My favourite python species, just beautiful. I doubt it is close to 20 feet. The one at Crikeys is apparently 6 metres or something silly like that but it quite obviously isn't.


----------



## the_brad (Jun 28, 2006)

come on boa its herps! you have to exagerate :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah we are like fishermen


----------



## the_brad (Jun 28, 2006)

lol very true


----------



## JEZ (Jun 28, 2006)

It's a great looking python...

Thanks for Sharing..........


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 28, 2006)

I reckon it's 20 ft, give or take a metre! LOL!
Yes, Awesome Constrictors aren't they.

Neil


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 28, 2006)

Man that is one beautiful snake would hate it to get out of the old home inclosure lol that could get nasty and very messy lol

cheerz


----------



## Jason (Jun 28, 2006)

20ft and eats goats once a week....wouldnt find me cleaning that big boys crap.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 28, 2006)

What a suprise this would be for a late night toilet break


----------



## Hickson (Jun 28, 2006)

You can't fool us da_donkey................that's not a retic. :lol:



Hix


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Your right Hix.... i should have never gone to that resteraunt you recomended :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 28, 2006)

That's why I recommended it!



Hix


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

now thats a snake


----------



## mickousley (Jul 20, 2006)

nice snake wish my mother inlaw would visit that toilet in the dark


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 20, 2006)

i take it the retics a good handler?


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah really likes small kids too,,,, just what i heard!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 21, 2006)

What a pretty pretty snakey....I want one!

I know where I can get some small children if they're interested in an alternative food source. (Our neighbours kids are little ****heads)


----------



## dfelt18 (Aug 1, 2006)

i think that it would be about 26ft or less


----------

